# Using Trolls in 500 point Friendly WoC List



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

On Sunday I will be playing several 500 point games with my Warriors. As I finished building a unit of 3 Trolls last month that I have never fielded I was considering taking them; however, the games are mostly against people who have never played (or at least not since 5th Ed) so I am wondering whether they will be overly dangerous at such a low points level.

Does anyone have a strong opinion either way? Or thoughts on combinations to avoid?


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

If nothing else, I'd think that at such a low points level you might have problems keeping the Stupidity under reliable control. Add to that the fact that Trolls are most vulnerable to one of the most common and basic magic Lores (fire), and I would think they wouldn't be overpowered. Even without that, it's not like Regeneration makes them invulnerable or anything.
It's funny to kill very expensive Knights by throwing up on them, though


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

at 500 points I doubt there'll be magic banners beyond armor piercing. Flaming is doubtful.

If you can keep them i n line w/ ld for their stupidity, go for it. They'll do great. I don't think it's over the top at that point level. After all, white lions could 'hurt them'.

Plus vomit= fun as hell.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers both for your opinions.

Stupidity would keep them in check if they do not get a quick charge; however if they do it can see them staying in CC for the rest of the game.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I regularly field rat ogres at 500points and no one seems to have any issues with my doing so


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> I regularly field rat ogres at 500points and no one seems to have any issues with my doing so


Is that against beginners or more experienced players?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Both, I also bring along another unit incase someone feels put out or feels like they would tip the game too far in my favour. at any rate with a unit of trolls you can't have much else in 500 point WoC army?!?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> Both, I also bring along another unit incase someone feels put out or feels like they would tip the game too far in my favour.


My friends are experienced gamers but have not played WHFB for yonks, so I will risk it.



Ratvan said:


> ...with a unit of trolls you can't have much else in 500 point WoC army?!?


As everything Warriors and Characters are so expensive any 500 point WoC list cannot have much in it. I am probably going with:

Exalted Hero
10 Halberd Warriors
15 Great Weapon Marauders
3 Trolls


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm the same with 40k not played since '98 but i dont mind coming up against 'deathstar' and 'termicide' lists as I ultimately want to compete in tournaments.

As long as your mates know your not being a dick by fielding them and they probably understand that you want to field your new unit


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't think that 3 trolls would be to overpowering. I'm just 50/50 on if it'll be a hinderance to you or not. On one hand you have to keep them close to the exalted for _Stupidity_ tests but on the other hand trolls are mostly a support unit as it is unless you're playing a Throgg list. And I wouldn't be surprised if someone had the BoEF as it's only a 10pt flag.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

If they're experienced then they'll be bringing tricks of their own.

The below list looks fun as all get up. each unit able to lay a mini smack down.
What I think most people here are missing is that its FIVE-HUNDRED points.

so what would normally be a perilously small unit, works just fine.
each is a killer unit, but still pretty balanced.

Honestly, its a much nicer list than if you brought the same points in chosen/ MoT/MoK.....

A fun one still similar could be

Ex. Hero
15 Halberd warriors
2 x 5 hounds
3 trolls


haven't done the math on that one, since hounds can't fill core...but it could tie people up for a half second while warriors do their dirty work.

and trolls go **bluurururhgagrgragrlllglg** uke:
making a huge mess.. 
:alcoholic::alcoholic:


Dave T Hobbit said:


> As everything Warriors and Characters are so expensive any 500 point WoC list cannot have much in it. I am probably going with:
> 
> Exalted Hero
> 10 Halberd Warriors
> ...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

blackspine said:


> ...its a much nicer list than if you brought the same points in chosen/ MoT/MoK.


Indeed; I was looking for a list that would be fun but not deliberately weak rather than as hard as possible.



blackspine said:


> Ex. Hero
> 15 Halberd warriors
> 2 x 5 hounds
> 3 trolls


Hounds do not count toward the minimum three non-character units either, so it would need tweaking. It is a comedy concept though.

I ended up playing two games against Bretonnians and Tomb Kings. The list totally collapsed against Bretonnians as the Str 5 minimum in my army gave the mandatory clump of knights a 4+AS/5+ ward which I could just not get through. The Tomb Kings faced the same problem with me; skeletons can damage unarmoured Marauders but could not scratch Chaos Warriors.

In both games the Trolls were mostly highly amusing rather than threatening as (even when they were close to my General) they failed their Stupidity check at about the same point they reached charge range; they were especially interested in a Fungus Forest in the second game, wandering back toward it several times.

Overall, my experience matches the suggestions that Stupidity would balance out the risk they pose if they go where I aim them.

The suggestion of Dragon Ogres is interesting. As one of my other potential 500 point opponents is Skaven there is actually a possibility of lightning, and they would certainly be easier to use tactically. However, I do not like the GW models and DO are not better enough to make me convert a unit just to replace the Trolls.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Exalted Hero
10 Halberd Warriors
15 Great Weapon Marauders
3 Trolls 

That looks like a great game to play, where are you based?

I'd rock up with something like

General of the Empire, Full Plate, Shield, Great Weapon
Captain, BSB, Armour of Meteoric Iron 
10 Handgunners - Detachment of 5 Swords
10 Handgunners - Detachment of 5 Swords
Mortar

496 points of the top of my head


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> That looks like a great game to play, where are you based?


Bristol



Ratvan said:


> I'd rock up with something like
> 
> General of the Empire, Full Plate, Shield, Great Weapon
> Captain, BSB, Armour of Meteoric Iron
> ...


I do not own the Empire book so cannot comment in detail; however, it looks like it would be dramatic.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

bit far for a little game.... basically i'd have no option but to stand and shoot repeatedly and hopefully not get slaughtered in combat....typical empire tactic really


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> ... basically i'd have no option but to stand and shoot repeatedly and hopefully not get slaughtered in combat....


Whereas I march forward hoping not to get shot before I reach close combat; typical WoC.:wink:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds like a good match really. Am looking into getting sent down south west/south wales for work...desperately trying to influence that decision right now.


----------

